# Got bad news today, just sharing it with the dog lovers out there



## euphorion (Nov 5, 2010)

Today i found out that the tumour taken out of my dog last Monday is a highly malignant adenosarcoma. My vet couldn't take decent margins because of the area it came out of (where the left anal glad should be for those interested, anal gland had been removed earlier this year because of a fibrous growth) and it didn't just scoop out nicely like she had hoped it would. Chest rads showed nothing yet so we're unsure about metastisis, but i'm getting a referral to a specialist for next week hopefully and we'll see if ultrasound shows anything. 

Anyway, bit of a kick in the guts after a really rough year. This dog is my best mate, i'm absolutely confident in saying that she's helped pull me through some really bad times in my life. I hope i can make the rest of hers comfortable given the circumstances.

To the dogs, passed and present, that make our lives complete.


----------



## FAY (Nov 5, 2010)

That is really lovely shoo shoo. I for one know how much you can love your dogs.
Even after two years I cannot think about her without tears welling in my eyes.
Lovely to see you making her life as nice as possible.


----------



## Wally (Nov 5, 2010)

I hear you. I wish the best for your girl, she sounds like a beauty.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck to your precious fur baby Shoo .............. It's never easy when they're not well, worse when its something serious.

Prayers and healing blessings coming your way. Good luck, to both of you.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 5, 2010)

Hopefully there is something that the specialist can do. Dogs are strong animals, I hope that she can have at least a few more years with you. Best of luck.


----------



## mungus (Nov 5, 2010)

fingers and toes crossed for her
Dogs are very close to my heart...................keep us up to date with her progress.


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck Shoo, I was in a similar situation last year so I know how it feels. All the best.


----------



## cris (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear, unfortunately life is limited for everyone, just make sure you make the best of the time you have. Keep her happy as possible and stay positive as much as possible. Without bad times you wouldnt notice the good. Hope things go well.


----------



## cwtiger (Nov 6, 2010)

All the best with your companion. I have a male the same bred they are great dogs that's for sure.


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 6, 2010)

Hope it turns out better than it sounds it will, good luck.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 6, 2010)

awwwwwwwww Shoo shoo ,I have lost my good 4 legged mates in the past ,some before their time ...and it is NEVER an easy thing ...all the best in the time you have left with her and know that although she may not be able to tell you in words that she loves and appreciates all you have had with her ,you can see it in their eyes ...look deep into her eyes shoo and feel it ...its all there ..xxxxxxx


----------



## thals (Nov 6, 2010)

That's so sad to hear Shoo, I know I would not cope should anything happen to my baby. Good on you for keeping her as comfortable and happy as possible, as long as she has your love and time that's all they'll ever really want and cherish. My bro's got a sheltie who shares the yard with my baby and your girl reminds me so much of him. Here's a few pics for you:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 6, 2010)

Not good news... dogs are a major part of our lives too, (just had 2 Jacks and a pitbull romping on our bed this morning!) and it's always an awful thing when they get old or sick. They give so much and ask so little in return... it never seems fair.

Good luck with it shooshoo...

J


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 6, 2010)

Dogs are a part of our soul and they know it, that is why we feel so connected to them, they never leave your heart.
You are a beautiful caring lady doing what you know best for your beautiful dog
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 6, 2010)

Hang in there Shoo... positive thoughts headed your way!


----------



## EarthGirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Just reading all these comments floods me with memories of all the dogs that I have loved and lost, tears welling up at this very moment. They are such majestic creatures and yes our biggest supporters when times are tough. I wish you both peace, strength and love to get you through this.


----------



## giggle (Nov 6, 2010)

My Kacey girl was my best friend through my teenage years... she passed away at just 12 years old just last year and I was beside myself. And boy did she get me through some rough times. I understand how you feel. Best wishes... I hope that you get the best news possible. I havent owned a dog since my girl died, I gave away all my breeding dogs, she was my heart!


----------



## euphorion (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I know everyone has been through this same situation or worse with pets or family and i appreciate you sharing your experiences. I have been lucky in that i have never had to experience the loss of family or a dog yet but now that i am facing it i'm trying to be philosophical about the whole thing. 

I always thought that she would just slowly wind down with old age and she would let me know when she was ready, and i would let her go peacefully when the time came. She's only 11 this year though, i always thought i would have at least another few years with her. 

I adore her, she is my world, we go on holiday together and when i am apart from her or overseas i always wonder if she is okay without me. Whenever i catch her eyes i know she is wondering what i'm doing (and not patting her instead!) and when she is lying happily nearby as i do my housework i know she is just waiting to jump to her feet and follow me to the next job. Whenever i am paying attention to my snakes, the rodents, or one of my other hobbies she will always try to butt in and see what's going on. In the past when i have raised baby rats for pets she has always let them crawl all over her and even treats them like little pups. She has always been the mumma dog in the house, our other dogs were always treated like her own puppies with her cleaning their faces and putting them back in line when they were naughty. 

We can lay for hours in the sun while i brush her coat, she loves to fall asleep while i make her look her best. Except when it's bath day of course, she always mysteriously dissappears whenever it's time for a bath... 

Oh my funny little old lady, what am i going to do without you? I have no idea how long she has left yet, she is still in good health and spirits as always but i guess we'll have to play it by ear.

I have always wanted to get a tattoo of her or her name, now is the time i guess. Her name is Stardust (but everyone just calls her Star) so i am thinking of getting the outline of a little star (or the 'stardust' around the star, get me?) done behind my right ear. Possible also the phrase _Carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero _somewhere. Anyone with ink here know if you can get gold/ish tattoo ink? 

As for all the advice on making the best of what time we have left, of course! We all know the tragedy that is the short life of a dog, i have every intention of spending what time i can doing everything we love. There will be many days spent at various dog beaches this summer i think!





Now, not that i support PETA but i was sent this link not two weeks ago, timing eh? Seize the Day! | PETA.org i think it's a good read to make people appreciate what they've got at the time.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 6, 2010)

hope all is well, chin up


----------



## euphorion (Nov 10, 2010)

So someone who shall remain nameless decided to take her elizabethan collar off on Monday morning without telling me and didn't bother to put it back on when they went out to work. I got out of the shower to find she had ripped all her external sutures and the drain out and opened everything up again. Off the day vet while on my way to work for hospital stay so they could local her butt and fix her up again. One more vet bill to add to the pile for the insurance claim, sigh. Turns out it's healing a lot slower than normal which all points towards the nature of the adenosarcoma tissue. Did finally get the refferal to the Oncology Specialist at VSS at Underwood, appointment for next week hopefully. Anyone else had experience with this sort of tumor? I'm just trying to figure out my options in terms of what could be done, and what should be done given than she is already an old girl and i don't want to put her through too much for my own selfish ends.


----------



## cougars (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear your bad news,Its terrible when your mates sick.Ive put two dogs to sleep in the last 6 months,One 13yo and the other 14yo.It hurts like hell.Just do what you think is right for your mate...She will tell you when shes had enough.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 10, 2010)

It's so sad when you know there is nothing you can do to help them. Just keep loving her, give her everything she needs for comfort and listen when she tells you it's time to go. She will tell you when the time is right and she's reached the end of her road. 
Hugs and best thoughts for both of you


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 10, 2010)

All the best with your dog know how good companions and freinds dogs can be


----------



## PhilK (Nov 12, 2010)

Very sorry to hear and definitely hoping for the best! It's so sad that pets lives aren't equal in length to our own.. that would really avoid so many problems! 

This is an excerpt from a story somewhere on the net.. the family had just had their beloved dog euthanased and the 6 year old boy was there to see it...



> We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why.'
> Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.
> 
> He said, 'People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life - - like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?' The six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.'


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats beautiful...it made me cry


----------



## Tayla152girl (Nov 12, 2010)

sorry to hear shoo good luck with your specialist appoinment, fingers crossed she will be ok. Dont stress too much about what your options are till you know more, you'll worry yourself sick. Take care.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 12, 2010)

Shooshoo, as I understand it, dogs can sometimes respond very well to chemo - depends on the nature of the cancer of course, but until you speak with the vet oncologist, you still have some cause for optimism.

As for the 'gradually winding down' thing... I wish! I've had dogs of my own for 40+ years (8 all-up, including the 3 we have atm) and I have to say I've had to participate in the final decision making for all of the ones which have gone before. It's a truly awful thing to have to do, but you will know when the time comes that it's the right thing to do as well. There are a whole range of things that conflict in your mind - the sense of protectiveness, the feeling that you are betraying them, to mention just 2. But in the end, you'll know you're doing the right thing, and you should take comfort in the fact that you've given them the very best doggy life they could have had, and at the end of the day, that's all you can do. If you have a good vet, he/she will help you come to terms with it.

We've actually found that the best thing to do after a period of grieving is to get another squashy little puppy, not to replace the animal that has gone, but to give a new focus, and a good reason to get new socks, jocks and thongs (the flip-flop kind!) because all the older ones get chewed up!

Still, hopefully it might be quite a while before you have to consider an option like that...

Jamie.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyone is here for ya.
We are all hoping for the best.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 13, 2010)

Everyone, especially Phil and Jamie, thank you.

Yet to speak to the oncologist in person but after they reviewed her file, the bloods and histopathology, the rads of her chest and took into account her age and the irrelevance of costs things are looking good. If we opt for treatment, which we shall, prognosis is 18 months plus, which given the supposedly highly malignant nature of these sorts of carcinomas basically means it is highly possible that with treatment she will just keep on trucking until something else, or old age, takes her instead. Very good news which was unexpected but greatly received by myself and my co-workers. 

1) Thank goodness for specialists and having caught it early.
2) THANK GOODNESS FOR INSURANCE.
3) Thank goodness for the support given by you all. There is something universal to be shared in facing the loss of something loved, it is something we all face at some point in our lives.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah i dont really like tumors, i lost my grandmother on the 11-11 due to the exact type of tumor. We found that the tumor doesnt really grow as fast at first but after a while it just kicks in and just rapidly grow towards the end......tumors really suck!!


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 13, 2010)

To my babe Shea who passed away today she had canser I love u


----------



## PhilK (Nov 14, 2010)

Good to hear Shoo. Pet insurance is a good idea huh!


----------



## euphorion (Nov 14, 2010)

Agreed Phil, all our Puppy Packs to clients with new dogs and correspondence regarding appointment reminders include insurance information! I'm currently paying for insurance for three individual dogs. The peace of mind of knowing i will never need to worry about covering the costs of any treatment they need is well worth the cost. I wish everyone thought to take our insurance. It makes me feel sick trying to convince an owner to pay for emergency life-saving treatment because they don't think they can't afford it.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 18, 2010)

So we had out appointment with the Oncology specialist Maurine Thompson at VSS today. Star had her ultrasound as well. Abosultely no reason to take out her sub-lumbar lymph nodes nor were there are suspicious growths to be found, great news! We are starting chemo next week and Star will be on Meloxicam from now on as management but all in all it's the best result we could have possibly asked for! The chemo will make her feel a bit poorly but i'm absolutely confident it won't get to her, nothing stops her wanting to eat and she's always up for a walk so we'll see!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 18, 2010)

Great news, mate!!


----------



## euphorion (Dec 25, 2010)

So an update is in order!

Star has now had her second round of chemo. The first round knocked her about a bit and we had some awful nights of wee, poop and vomit all over the carpets but i could hardly even bring myself to think poorly of her because it's not like she could have helped it. This time round she is on anti-nausea drugs and she has started to come back to life, realy bouncing around and being her spritely self again. She is able to jump up on the bed on her won again which she hasn't done in about two years so the Meloxicam is going good for her legs which is a plus! 

She has developed a small patch on her back where her hair has thinned but that's all i have noticed. She is loving getting chicken and rice to eat for every meal so i'm sure she's not complaining at all.

Next treatment is in a week and then there is only one more session after that. Just waiting to hear back if insurance will pay out her claim. If they don't i will be up for a lot more costs and i have already had to sell my car to pay for all this!

Thanks to those who can emailed to ask how she is doing. I feel privledged to know my little dog and i are in your thoughts.


----------



## animush (Dec 30, 2010)

I've lost a dog to cancer so I know what you have been going through. Glad to read that she is now feeling more herself and that the treatment is working. Hope everything works out well for you


----------



## euphorion (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks so much animush. It is still tough knowing it will take her sooner than her natural years would otherwise allow, but knowing that she is not in any pain and is in fact feeling more spritely than she has in years is grand!


----------

